# acorn voyageur wood stove



## bcgriffiths (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey folks, I'm new to this site. It seems very informative and helpful so I'm hoping someone out there can she'd some light on the subject. I have a 1980 Acorn Voyageur wood stove. The thing is a beast...my house is 2600 sq ft and I put it in the basement and it heats the whole house. I love it. 3 speed blower huge double cast iron doors yada yada. My question is: does anyone know anything about this model... the heating capacity of this stove? Btus?  Or where to get parts perhaps? I'd just like to find someone who's got the same stove as me or knows something about it haha. 

Any how that's all. Thx


----------

